# Bluetooth head phones without a microphone.



## cookiemonster (Aug 22, 2021)

Hi just got my grand daughter this phone for her 11th birthday.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B08TF7VKR1/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o09_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 

I am trying to find  Bluetooth head phones for it without a microphone any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Ferd (Aug 29, 2021)

Nowadays it’s hard to find things without a mic ,  I can’t think of any brand that makes headphones without mics , maybe Marshall has something? Or perhaps skullcandy since they have kids products , here some links:





						Skullcandy Uproar Bluetooth Wireless On-Ear Headphones - Black : Amazon.co.uk: Electronics & Photo
					

Free delivery and returns on eligible orders. Buy Skullcandy Uproar Bluetooth Wireless On-Ear Headphones - Black at Amazon UK.



					www.amazon.co.uk
				












						Philips Wireless Headphones for Kids/Bluetooth, Padded and Comfortable, 28 hours Playtime, Volume Limited/Philips On-Ear Headphones TAK4206PK / 00: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics & Photo
					

Philips Wireless Headphones for Kids/Bluetooth, Padded and Comfortable, 28 hours Playtime, Volume Limited/Philips On-Ear Headphones TAK4206PK / 00: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics & Photo



					www.amazon.co.uk


----------

